# Zip Iomega non bootable ???



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2013)

Bon, grâce à de généreux donateurs, j'ai pu doter deux de mes vieux tromblons d'un lecteur ZIP SCSI. Ayant, via l'utilitaire fourni par Iomega, et à partir du système 7.6.1 du 1400, réalisé un "disque d'urgence", je tente de démarrer dessus, or là, surprise : impossible, et ce, que ça soit sur le PB 1400 ou sur le 190, et ce, quelque soit l'adaptateur HDI30 -> DB 25 que j'utilise (j'en ai deux, un "Asante" très encombrant, et un petit "SCSI Dock" compact).

Ce lecteur ZIP 100 SCSI (le modèle classique, bleu) n'est pas le premier que j'ai, j'en ai déjà eu deux avant, un du temps de mon SE30, puis de celui mon Performa 5300, et un autre du temps de mon PowerBook Wallstreet, et depuis ces deux, j'étais en mesure de démarrer le Mac depuis une disquette Zip munie d'un système valide. Là, bien que le logiciel "Apple Personnal Diagnostic" m'ait confirmé la validité du dossier système présent sur la disquette ZIP, impossible de faire démarrer dessus, donc, aucun de mes deux vieux PB.

Quelqu'un ici aurait-il une idée sur ce qui peut être la cause de ce phénomène ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2013)

un problème de bouchon de terminaison de la chaine SCSI?

Que te dit SCSIProbe?

Sur le SCSIdock compact, tu n'aurais pas un petit interrupteur? Si oui, essaie dans les 2 positions de l'interrupteur.


Je me rappelle que sur mon powerbook 180c, le petit adptateur HDI30/DB25 avait ce type d'interrupteur et selon la position, soit le powerbook démarrait en mode "disque SCSI", soit en mode normal


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> un problème de bouchon de terminaison de la chaine SCSI?



J'ai testé dans les deux positions (le lecteur est doté d'une terminaison interne), dans les deux cas les disquettes "montent", mais impossible de démarrer dessus.



r e m y a dit:


> Sur le SCSIdock compact, tu n'aurais pas un petit interrupteur? Si oui, essaie dans les 2 positions de l'interrupteur.



Dans l'autre position, le Mac démarre en mode "disque SCSI".


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2013)

et dans le tableau de bord "démarrage", tu peux sélectionner ton "disque d'urgence" sur ZIP?


----------



## claude72 (11 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... et depuis ces deux, j'étais en mesure de démarrer le Mac depuis une disquette Zip munie d'un système valide.


Oui, de mémoire, moi aussi ! (et peut-être même avec ce lecteur ZIP...)





> ... quelque soit l'adaptateur HDI30 -> DB 25 que j'utilise  (j'en ai deux, un "Asante" très encombrant, et un petit "SCSI Dock"  compact).


??? c'est quoi ces adaptateurs ??? il y a de l'électronique dedans ???

Pour mon PowerBook je-ne-sais-plus-quoi (520 je crois... demande à *Matacao* !) je n'avais pas un adaptateur, mais un simple câble avec une prise HD30 à un bout et une SCSI DB25 à l'autre... pas encombrant, pas d'interrupteur...


Avec ton PB et tes adaptateurs, as-tu essayé de booter sur un disque-dur externe SCSI ?


Sinon, il me reste des ZIP et un G3 gris utilisable... tu veux que je vérifie si ça boote ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> ??? c'est quoi ces adaptateurs ??? il y a de l'électronique dedans ???



Juste une résistance entre deux contacts (pour obliger le Mac à démarrer en mode "disque SCSI" quand le commutateur est actionné) sur le "compact", l'autre, c'est un simple câble avec deux DB 25 à l'autre bout (une mâle et une femelle), je pense d'ailleurs que c'est toi qui me l'a donné avec le lecteur Zip.

Mais que ça soit mon SE30, le Performa 5300 ou le Wallstreet, je les ai tous les trois démarré depuis des disquettes ZIP, donc, je suis sûr que ça marche normalement (d'ailleurs, sinon, pourquoi Iomega aurait prévu dans les outils un utilitaire spécial pour faire une disquette Zip bootable, d'ailleurs), et là, vu que ça ne marche pas, ni sur le 1400, ni sur le 190, je m'interroge, un problème sur le lecteur, ou un truc à faire dont je ne me souviendrais pas ?

Quant à essayer sur un autre disque, le seul autre périphérique SCSI que j'ai c'est un scanner, donc &#8230;


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2013)

Le tableau de bord "Démarrage", te permet de sélectionner ton "'Disque d'urgence"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Le tableau de bord "Démarrage", te permet de sélectionner ton "'Disque d'urgence"?



Oui, mais après, j'ai une disquette (sans point d'interrogation) qui clignote un moment, puis le Mac démarre sur le disque interne !

Je précise que le système sur la disquette est un 7.6.1, que le 1400 est aussi sous 7.6.1 (l'utilitaire de Iomega a fait un clône de son système), et le 190 est sous 7.5.5.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

C'est vraiment bizarre...

Le "dossier système" sur cette disquette ZIP est bien "blessed" (avec la pomme sur le dossier)?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est vraiment bizarre...
> 
> Le "dossier système" sur cette disquette ZIP est bien "blessed" (avec la pomme sur le dossier)?



Toutafé, il est tout ce qu'il y a de plus béni (et le câble SCSI employé est bien le câble Iomega d'origine du Zip) ! 

Plus ça va, plus je pense à un problème avec le lecteur, si j'ai le temps, je vais ré-essayer la manip avec une autre disquette (une Iomega d'origine, toute neuve, pour être sûr), mais je soupçonne de plus en plus un souci avec le contacteur d'activation de la terminaison interne. Ce qui me surprend, c'est que en dehors de ça, tout fonctionne normalement, mais il faut bien qu'il y ait une raison.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Tu n'as pas un utilitaire type SCSIProbe?

Il t'indiquerait l'état de la terminaison et tu pourrais voir si cet état change quand tu bouges l'interrupteur du lecteur ZIP


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un utilitaire type SCSIProbe?
> 
> Il t'indiquerait l'état de la terminaison et tu pourrais voir si cet état change quand tu bouges l'interrupteur du lecteur ZIP



Oh si, j'ai, mais je ne te dis pas le nombre de CD d'archives que je vais devoir me taper pour le retrouver !


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

essaie là:
http://www.adaptec.com/fr-fr/speed/mac/scsi/scsiprobe_v52_hqx.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> essaie là:
> http://www.adaptec.com/fr-fr/speed/mac/scsi/scsiprobe_v52_hqx.htm




Thank's, je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'on puisse encore le trouver tellement ça date, ce truc :rose:


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Thank's, je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'on puisse encore le trouver tellement ça date, ce truc :rose:


 
C'est pas la peine de nous rappeler qu'on est tous des vieux croutons!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est pas la peine de nous rappeler qu'on est tous des vieux croutons!!!



Dans ton cas, tu fais un croûton un peu trop frais, parce que ton SCSI Probe, finalement, il ne fonctionne pas avec mes vieux tromblons, en 5.2, trop récent, il nécessite la version 4.3 du gestionnaire SCSI, qui a du apparaître avec une version de Mac OS plus récente que la 7.6.1 !

Du coups, je recherche dans mes archives, voir si je n'aurais pas une version 4 de la bestiole.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Pourtant SCSI Manager 4.3.1 est arrivé avec le système 7.5.5 d'après mes recherches à l'instant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Pourtant SCSI Manager 4.3.1 est arrivé avec le système 7.5.5 d'après mes recherches à l'instant...



Ben moi, tout ce que j'ai, c'est le message d'erreur de SCSI Probe 5.2, qui me dit texto que "cette version de SCSI Probe nécessite SCSI Manager 4.3", lorsque je le lance sans l'installer, et qui plante lorsque je l'installe. Je viens de retrouver une version 4.3 (de SCSI Probe), malheureusement, elle ne donne aucune info sur l'état de la chaîne, juste celle sur les périphériques.

Bon, le 190 est en 7.5.5, je vais tester avec, pour voir !

EDIT : Pareil avec le 190 !

Curieusement, j'ai tout essayé pour voir la version du SCSI Manager effectivement installée : ni APD, ni Gestalt app, ni Techtool Pro 3 ni ISA ni SCSI Probe 4.3 ni Silverlining pro, ni Mactest Pro ne donnent cette info


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Les infos que Google renvoie pour "SCSI Manager 4.3.1" sont confuses, mais il smeble que c'est même avec la mise à jour 7.5.1 du système que cette extension système est apparue.

Tu ne l'as pas dans les extensions chargées au démarrage?
Elle est peut-être dans les extensions désactivées!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu ne l'as pas dans les extensions chargées au démarrage?
> Elle est peut-être dans les extensions désactivées!



D'après ce que je lis sur la page de ton lien, le SCSI manager (sous forme d'extension) ne concerne que les Mac à base de 68040, sur les PowerMac, il est inclus dans la Rom, d'une part, et d'autre part, le SCSI Manager 4.3 (ainsi que le 4.3.1) est incompatible avec les PowerBook plus anciens que le 3400, or, le 3400 est le modèle qui a immédiatement suivi le 1400, donc ça cantonne mes vieilleries à SCSI Probe 4.x à tout jamais.

Comble de malchance, j'avais une vieille version de HDT, mais apparemment, elle est disparue dans les limbes :mouais:


----------



## claude72 (12 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Juste une résistance entre deux contacts (pour obliger le Mac à démarrer en mode "disque SCSI" quand le commutateur est actionné) sur le "compact",


OK... juste une résistance sur ces deux contacts, ou il y a en plus un peu d'électronique, genre terminaison active ou autre truc qui peut perturber ?





> ... l'autre, c'est un simple câble avec deux DB 25 à l'autre bout (une mâle et une femelle), je pense d'ailleurs que c'est toi qui me l'a donné avec le lecteur Zip.


Effectivement, avec le Zip je t'ai donné son câble d'origine (ou un câble d'origine d'un autre Zip !!!) mais ce câble DB25 ne peut pas se brancher sur une prise HD30 d'un portable... donc tu as en plus un truc entre les deux, puisque tu parles d'un adaptateur Asante.


Je vais re-fouiller dans mes fonds de stocks pour ré-essayer de re-trouver mon câble HD30/DB25... et si je le trouve, je te l'envoie.


Quant aux problème de terminaison, je n'y crois pas dans la mesure où le Zip a sa propre terminaison...
... sauf si tes adaptateurs ont aussi une terminaison et qu'avec celle du Zip  ça en fait deux à la suite... donc une de trop !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> OK... juste une résistance sur ces deux contacts, ou il y a en plus un peu d'électronique, genre terminaison active ou autre truc qui peut perturber ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, rien d'exotique dans les adaptateurs, d'ailleurs, j'utilisais exactement le même que le compact du temps de mon Wallstreet, et ça n'empêchait pas celui ci de démarrer sur le Zip !

Tiens, c'est celui ci, le "compact" (quant à l'Asante, si tu le branche côté "normal", il n'y a rien d'autre que les fils, la résistance est sur l'autre prise) :


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Dans le temps je m'étais fait un disque ZIP bootable avec mes utilitaires de maintenance.

Je regarderai ce soir dans mes placards si j'ai gardé ce disque, et si je le retrouve, je te l'enverrai.

Peut-être réussiras-tu à booter dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans le temps je m'étais fait un disque ZIP bootable avec mes utilitaires de maintenance.
> 
> Je regarderai ce soir dans mes placards si j'ai gardé ce disque, et si je le retrouve, je te l'enverrai.
> 
> Peut-être réussiras-tu à booter dessus.



Je te remercie, c'est sympa, mais j'ai un doute, j'ai refait le disque de récup mais avec la disquette neuve, idem, donc, ça n'est pas la disquette à priori, comme les deux adaptateurs HDI30 -> DB25 donnent le même résultat, je ne vois plus que deux causes possibles : le câble ou le lecteur. Quand j'aurais un moment, j'essaierais avec le câble de mon scanner (ça va être un bordel à débrancher tout ça :afraid, mais je penche plus pour le lecteur lui même. Faudrait que je trouve un utilitaire qui me donne l'état de la terminaison, pour vérifier (quel que soit le positionnement de la terminaison intégrée du boîtier, la disquette monte, ça me parait bizarre).

Bon, si Onmac m'envoie son 1400 avec le lecteur de CD, ça sera sans importance, mais là, je travaille sans filet avec le 1400, je n'ai qu'une disquette "Utilitaire 2" pour réparer d'éventuels problèmes disque (le 190 a un disque de 10 Go, lui, j'ai donc pu prévoir une partition de dépannage, mais dans le 1400, je n'ai pu mettre qu'un 2 Go).


----------



## claude72 (12 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... je ne vois plus que deux causes possibles : le câble ou le lecteur.


??? si c'était le cas, je pense que tu ne pourrais ni lire ni écrire avec !

Veux-tu que je t'en envoie un autre (câble + lecteur... + bloc alim) ?


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2013)

SCSI probe ne permet pas de voir si il y a une terminaison sur un élément de la chaîne ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans le temps je m'étais fait un disque ZIP bootable avec mes utilitaires de maintenance.
> 
> Je regarderai ce soir dans mes placards si j'ai gardé ce disque, et si je le retrouve, je te l'enverrai.
> 
> Peut-être réussiras-tu à booter dessus.




Bon ben désolé... j'ai retrouvé des disquettes 3"1/2 (avec quelques utilitaires) mais pas ce disque ZIP de secours... j'avais dû le donner avec le lecteur ZIP


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> ??? si c'était le cas, je pense que tu ne pourrais ni lire ni écrire avec !



Pas certain, tu sais, le SCSI n'est pas une science exacte, vois mon scanner Agfa, par exemple, ben lui, c'est par période, la moitié du temps, il ne fonctionne pas sans son bouchon, mais l'autre moitié, c'est le contraire, je suis obligé de virer le bouchon pour qu'il soit reconnu !



claude72 a dit:


> Veux-tu que je t'en envoie un autre (câble + lecteur... + bloc alim) ?



Non, merci, tu es gentil, mais ça n'est pas si important que ça, et en plus, tant que je n'ai pas cerné la cause précise   



Invité a dit:


> SCSI probe ne permet pas de voir si il y a une terminaison sur un élément de la chaîne ?



Pas dans sa version 4.3 en tous cas, et j'ai aussi un doute en ce qui concerne la 5.2, mais celle là, je ne l'ai jamais vue à l'uvre.



r e m y a dit:


> Bon ben désolé... j'ai retrouvé des disquettes 3"1/2 (avec quelques utilitaires) mais pas ce disque ZIP de secours... j'avais dû le donner avec le lecteur ZIP



Ne le sois pas, je viens de réaliser une nouvelle disquette d'urgence avec la disquette neuve, et ça ne change rien, donc 

Bon, les prochaines expériences : 

1) tester avec le câble du scanner, pour voir (oui, c'est aussi un DB25 -> DB25, comme le câble du Zip),

2) En utilisant l'un et l'autre adaptateur, et l'un puis l'autre câble, voir si je parviens à démarrer un des deux Mac depuis le disque de l'autre en mode "SCSI Disque".

Bien entendu, je vous tiendrais au courant des résultats.


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

Regarde peut-être ce vieux fil de discussion...
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/booter-a-partir-dun-zip-scsi-266.html

Pour forcer le démarrage sur le Zip, tu as essayé le maintien de pomme-option-shift-delete (voire en ajoutant le numero SCSI du ZIP) ào l'allumage?

(tu n'as pas un conflit de numero SCSI au fait?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> tu n'as pas un conflit de numero SCSI au fait?



Avec un seul et unique périphérique SCSI ? 

Cela dit, j'ai aussi essayé à partir des deux N° possibles (le lecteur Zip ne permet que le 5 et le 6).

Bon, la taf du jour est presque terminé (Août est toujours aussi overbooké :rateau, je me lance dans les tests aussitôt après.


EDIT :

Bon, je me suis lancé, j'ai commencé par :



r e m y a dit:


> Regarde peut-être ce vieux fil de discussion...
> http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/booter-a-partir-dun-zip-scsi-266.html
> 
> Pour forcer le démarrage sur le Zip, tu as essayé le maintien de pomme-option-shift-delete (voire en ajoutant le numero SCSI du ZIP) ào l'allumage?



Inutile d'aller plus loin, ça ça fonctionne, tant sur le 1400 que sur le 190 (sans même qu'il ne soit nécessaire d'ajouter le N° SCSI, et, heureusement, mes PowerBook étant dépourvus de touche "Suppr" ou "Del", avec la touche "Backspace"). Par contre, le TdB démarrage n'a aucune influence, même après un premier démarrage réussi sur le Zip, et ce sur les deux machines. Peu importe, je sais maintenant comment faire, donc le problème a vécu !

Merci à tous


----------



## claude72 (13 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Inutile d'aller plus loin, ça ça fonctionne, tant sur le 1400 que sur le 190 (sans même qu'il ne soit nécessaire d'ajouter le N° SCSI, et, heureusement, mes PowerBook étant dépourvus de touche "Suppr" ou "Del", avec la touche "Backspace").


Si j'ai bonne mémoire, cette commande permet de forcer le démarrage sur la chaîne SCSI externe... le Mac "scanne" alors tous les périphériques externes, par ordre d'ID décroissantes (toujours si j'ai bonne mémoire ???), jusqu'à en trouver un qui contient un système valide.


Content que ton problème soit réglé !
(ça m'aurait ennuyé que ce soit à cause du lecteur )

(ceci dit, rappelle-toi que si tu veux un 2e lecteur, il n'y a pas de problème, j'en ai encore...)





> Pas certain, tu sais, le SCSI n'est pas une science exacte, ...


Oh oui, je sais !!! je me souviens d'un livre très sérieux sur le sujet qui parlait de "vaudou SCSI"


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

Yesss!!! encore un succès de super r e m y !!!!


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est pas la peine de nous rappeler qu'on est tous des vieux croutons!!!



Lol, je viens m'ajouter à la bande alors 

Perso c'est le SCSI Probe 3.x qui marchait bien. D'un autre coté j'ai fuis le ZIP comme la peste et mes Syquest bootent toujours sans soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Oh oui, je sais !!! je me souviens d'un livre très sérieux sur le sujet qui parlait de "vaudou SCSI"



Dans le cas du SCSI, j'aurais plutôt parlé de "veau dur", mais bon  :rateau:  



r e m y a dit:


> Yesss!!! encore un succès de super r e m y !!!!



Toi, tu vas encore avoir du mal à enfiler tes bottes


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

j'ai récupéré un IOMEGA ZIP jazz de 250 en parallèle , mais impossible de le reconnaître sur mon mac classic ( système 6.1 je crois )

une idée ? ( système pas assez récent ? ) 

merci de vos reponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> j'ai récupéré un IOMEGA ZIP jazz de 250 en parallèle , mais impossible de le reconnaître sur mon mac classic ( système 6.1 je crois )
> 
> une idée ? ( système pas assez récent ? )
> 
> merci de vos reponses




Oh, le système n'y est pour rien, sur Mac, c'est un Zip "SCSI" qu'il faut avoir, le modèle "parallèle", c'est pour les PC (et c'est super-lent), les Mac sont dépourvus de port parallèle (ce port est le port "imprimante" des PC) !


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui je me demande avec quoi il l'a branché ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Oui je me demande avec quoi il l'a branché ...



Ben, sur la prise SCSI, SCSI/Mac ou parallèle/PC, ce sont malheureusement les mêmes prises DB25, mâle sur le cordon et femelle sur l'ordi !

La seule chose qui les différencie l'une de l'autre, c'est l'ordi sur lequel la prise est fixée, si c'est un Mac (beige), c'est du SCSI, si c'est un PC, c'est du "Centronic", du parallèle pour connexion d'imprimante de de quelques autres rares périphériques, tels les ZIP. Sur PC, les prises SCSI sont différentes.


----------



## Invité (22 Octobre 2013)

Ah ? Encore un truc que je ne savais pas 
Je croyais que les prises // des PC c'étaient celles des imprimantes, un gros rectangle


----------



## claude72 (22 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> j'ai récupéré un IOMEGA ZIP jazz de 250...


Euuuhhh... à ma connaissance, un "ZIP jazz", ça n'existe pas... c'est soit un "Zip" (100 ou 250 Mo), soit un "Jazz" (1 Go, pas fiable du tout) !!!



**********





			
				Invité a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que les prises // des PC c'étaient celles des imprimantes, un gros rectangle


En fait, c'est comme le SCSI : du côté du PC c'est une prise DB25, et du côté du périphérique c'est une prise Centronics, avec les petits clips sur le côté pour verrouiller...
... sauf que pour l'imprimante // du PC la prise Centronics a 36 broches, alors que celle d'un périphérique SCSI a 50 broches.

Et dans les "rares périphériques" // évoqués par *Pascal 77* on trouvait aussi :
- une interface parallèle/SCSI, plus courament appelé "prise Shark" (à cause de sa forme) qui permettait de créer une chaine SCSI à pas cher à partir du port // du PC... avec des performances en adéquation avec son bas prix !
- les "dongle" de sécurité des logiciels protégés un peu sérieusement... les RIP par exemple, comme les Taipan et les Apogee version PC d'Agfa qui ne peuvent fonctionner que si le dongle "WIBU-key" est branché sur le port // du PC !


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, sur la prise SCSI, SCSI/Mac ou parallèle/PC, ce sont malheureusement les mêmes prises DB25, mâle sur le cordon et femelle sur l'ordi !
> 
> La seule chose qui les différencie l'une de l'autre, c'est l'ordi sur lequel la prise est fixée, si c'est un Mac (beige), c'est du SCSI, si c'est un PC, c'est du "Centronic", du parallèle pour connexion d'imprimante de de quelques autres rares périphériques, tels les ZIP. Sur PC, les prises SCSI sont différentes.



Ha oui c'est vrai. Mais la différence sur Mac, c'est que la sortie SCSI est en 25 broches, alors que sur PC, c'est du 50 broches, et que le câble livré avec le ZIP devait être du 50-50 ... Ca aurait du éveiller quelques soupçons


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ha oui c'est vrai. Mais la différence sur Mac, c'est que la sortie SCSI est en 25 broches, alors que sur PC, c'est du 50 broches, et que le câble livré avec le ZIP devait être du 50-50 ... Ca aurait du éveiller quelques soupçons



Non, en fait pas nécessairement, parce que sur PC, le SCSI est une rareté, donc peu savent à quoi il ressemble. Par ailleurs, un câble 50/50 ne servirait à rien, vu que côté lecteur, c'est toujours du 25 !


----------



## mistercz100 (25 Octobre 2013)

si je toruve un modèle iomega scsi et que je le branche sur un Macintosh classi ou plus marche il directement ? ou il faut des drivers ? pouvez vous m'indiquer les modèles qui sont compatibles Macintosh que j'essaye d'en trouver un sûr le net ? merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour les Mac "old world", c'est le modèle "SCSI" (logo et marque "Iomega" en rouge sur la face avant du lecteur, si c'est en jaune, c'est le modèle parallèle pour PC), pour les Mac "new world", ce sont les modèles USB.


----------



## mistercz100 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour les Mac "old world", c'est le modèle "SCSI" (logo et marque "Iomega" en rouge sur la face avant du lecteur, si c'est en jaune, c'est le modèle parallèle pour PC), pour les Mac "new world", ce sont les modèles USB.


 ok il me reste plus qu'a en trouver un !  et les cartouche de 100 et 200 marchent sur un Iomega scsi reliéesa un macintosh SE par exemple


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> ok il me reste plus qu'a en trouver un !  et les cartouche de 100 et 200 marchent sur un Iomega scsi reliéesa un macintosh SE par exemple



Non, seulement les "100", les "250", il faut le lecteur spécifique, et il n'existe qu'en USB, quant au 100, il nécessite un logiciel spécifique pour fonctionner, ou du moins "pour bien fonctionner" (sans le pilote, le lecteur Zip se comporte comme un disque dur au démarrage du Mac, s'il y a déjà une disquette dedans, mais si tu éjectes la disquette et en remets une autre, elle ne montera pas. Par ailleurs, le Zip SCSI se comporte comme n'importe quel périphérique SCSI, c'est à dire qu'il doit être connecté au Mac et allumé *avant* d'allumer le Mac.


----------

